# Eliminador que de el voltaje similar a un carro



## logan7508 (May 18, 2006)

Hola, como veran soy novato en electronica, y pues quiero conectar una pantalla tft de auto a la corriente de casa, logico que necesito hacer un eliminador (creo), que de algo similar a la corriente de un auto, ya busque y no encuentro donde lo vendan por eso quiero hacerlo, espero que alguien me pueda ayudar, gracias


----------



## lcastaneda (May 18, 2006)

Puedes comprar un transformador switching. De 220V AC  a  12V CC.
Ve las especificaciones de tu pantalla
Generalmente son 12V y  5A.
Si tu pantalla es 12V y 3A y encuentras un transformador 12V 5A     mejor aún.
Hay unos transformadores que vienen con varios conectores intercambiables y de esa forma encontrar el que encaja con tu pantalla.
Ya que la corriente (5A) se refiere a lo máximo que puede entregar.


Ahora si queires hacer una fuente de poder puedes encontrar mucha información en www.pablin.com.ar

Saludos de Chile


----------



## logan7508 (May 18, 2006)

Gracias, buscare el transformador


----------

